# Line??



## bblackmon19 (Mar 25, 2007)

im currently using 10lb. should i use heavier line than this ? any advice ?


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

10 lbs is pretty standard. You will do fine with 10lb. If you are pitching into thick cover for bass you want to go heavy around 20lb or even braided line. If you are using a spinning reel and fishing usual rocks, reeds, and open water you can't go wrong w/ 10lb. If you are fishing very clear water you might want to go with 8lb flourocarbon. I like to have one rod w/10lb florocarbon and another spare spool w/6lb just in case the fish are getting line shy. I usually carry around 14lb test on my bait casters unless I am pitching or flipping then I go heavier. I also like one of my rods to have braided line. You cant beat the casting distance of that stuff.

Hope this helps


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

14 pound Berkley Fireline rarely fails me in my bass pursuits.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

14# Fireline on the conventional outfits, 10# on the spinning rigs. If you haven't tried it, you won't believe how strong and durable this stuff is! 
Good fishing, Burl


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

20/6 Spiderwire (original braid). Far superior to the Fireline IMO.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I have 30/8 Power pro on the baitcaster


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I'm with Nick, the 14lb Fireline has been by far the best I've ever used, I use it for bass, northern, and even off-shore walleye fishing. I used the 15lb Spiderwire first and it just didn't hold up as well. But the 50 lb Spiderwire I use on my cat pole has held up really well!


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

wy the heavy line I fish with 6# mono and have pulled in a 4.5 # largie on it


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I have 5# Spiderwire on my ultra-light when I use a slip-bobber or small plug to go after LMs, but if the occassional Northern happens to grab on (and it's happened!) I am done, so that's why I use the 14# Fireline. Plus, ease of casting and length is amazing with that stuff.


----------

